# Entering Canada by a car with Dui?



## sunnysky2k (May 26, 2008)

I heard that the Canadian goverment prohibits someone who has DUI by air, then how about by a car, crossing the boarder?
Anyone knows?
Thanks million!!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 26, 2008)

Can an American Citizen enter into Canada if they have a previous DUI?

DUI laws and entry into Canada

DUI convictions prevent Crossing the Border into Canada


Richard


----------



## calgarygary (May 27, 2008)

I suggest talking to the source.  Follow this link to reach Canada Border Services Agency information including their phone number so that you can get an answer from them.


----------



## annetteterry (May 28, 2008)

*Similar situation*

We drove into Canada in March concerned about traveling with someone in our party that had an "old" dui.  

I received a lot of advice here, including confirmation that you technically cannot enter Canada with a dui.  I couldn't find too much information about how old a dui would need to be for them to disregard it.

We were concerned about getting to the border and having one member of our party denied entry and then having to decide what to do about our timeshare reservations, so despite the fact that we went ahead and crossed the border, the hour long wait in the car was stressful because we didn't know what to expect.

Other responses on Tug told me that what questions you get asked vary by border officer and I would attest that this is true.   We were only asked the usual "Why are you traveling here, How long will you be staying, Where will you be staying, etc".   The agent was pleasant and we answered all of his questions and went through with no problems.   We were traveling with another family who crossed separately by car and they also crossed easily but were asked a few more questions than we were.

As I understand it, they can, and do sometimes ask if you have "been before a judge" or something to that affect.  That is when you are supposed to answer honestly, "yes" if you have been convicted of a crime,  such as a dui.   I was told that the agents can pull up your criminal history by entering the information on the ID or passport you provide so it is advised to answer honestly.

Had he been asked, he planned to answer honestly with the hope that the fact it was years ago they would let him continue on....who knows, but we didn't need to deal with that, so we were happy.

I am sure others can weigh in on this as well, but I wanted to share our experience and let you know that crossing the border by car was not a problem in our case.


----------



## Keitht (Jun 1, 2008)

MULTIZ321;529158
[URL="http://www.seattle-duiattorney.com/dui/canada.php" said:
			
		

> DUI convictions prevent Crossing the Border into Canada[/URL]
> 
> 
> Richard



One section within the link above states "Minor offenses like ....... possession of illegal substances, and unauthorized possession of a firearm will prevent entry.

An interesting interpretation of 'minor' in my opinion.


----------



## calgarygary (Jun 2, 2008)

Keitht said:


> One section within the link above states "Minor offenses like ....... possession of illegal substances, and unauthorized possession of a firearm will prevent entry.
> 
> An interesting interpretation of 'minor' in my opinion.



Pretty sure that's a U.S. lawyer's interpretation of minor not CBA's.


----------



## catsmeow (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi All
You should check with the border authority.  In Canada a DUI is a criminal charge.  My husband plays rugby across the border with some teams in Minnesota, so they run into this all the time.
In order to be allowed into Canada with a DUI, you need to check with Canada Customs and Revenue Agency, and I think you might need to pay some sort of fee.  
If you don't do this ahead of time, you can be turned away at the border, as has happened to some of the rugby players travelling here.

Hope that helps!


----------



## dreamin (Jun 3, 2008)

My daughter works for the Canada Border Services Agency.  She has provided me with the following link to answer your question:  www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/conviction.asp.  The simple answer is that the individual may be able to apply for a temporary resident permit before travelling to Canada.  Technically, anyone with a DUI is criminally inadmissable.  Sometimes they can get admissability with this permit.  The rules for travelling by car are the same as for travelling by air as you are still entering Canada either way.  Hopefully that helps.  Don't want to discourage you from visiting Canada!


----------



## wackymother (Jun 3, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, can I ask you guys if they check passengers in the car this way too? Yes, right? What if you enter by bus? DH and I have been discussing this thread and trying to figure out if they check everyone in the car.


----------



## catsmeow (Jun 3, 2008)

They MIGHT check every body in the car.  It all depends who's working, how much time they have to waste, and whether they're having a good day or a bad day.
I think it's almost worse by bus.  I've travelled across the border a couple of times by bus, and both times they checked each individual passenger.  It seemed to me, they were more thorough with the buses then via car.


----------



## bookworm (Jun 3, 2008)

We have crossed over the border numerous times and I don't believe we have ever been asked about a crime, etc. (could be I don't remember since it wouldn't be an issue.) One thing we have experienced is that we often get fewer questions at the smaller, local border crossings rather than the more major ones. We have different kinds of VISA's and children with dual nationalities to deal with and so we go to the smaller crossings and rarely get more than a few questions.


----------



## dreamin (Jun 4, 2008)

Each person in the car has to provide proof of citizenship.  The bus company has to provide Immigration with the names and birthdates of all passengers coming into the country.


----------

